# Soft Secrets Magazine



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

I found 3 or 4 years worth of these on my puter. It's a magazine about pot. They are from 2003 - 2006 so they are not real current.

Just thought someone might have an interest. I'll upload a few issues and if anyone likes them, I'll up the rest.

WARNING  ... WARNING ... WARNING ... !!!!!!!

There are boobies in this magazine. LOL Apparently each month some babe sends in a pic of her plants with her boobies out. If this is too much for you, please don't download it. Other than that, it's a magazine about cannabis. There are 43 pages, only one or two with boobies. LOL 

View attachment SSUK2003-04.pdf


View attachment SSUK2003-05.pdf


View attachment SSUK2003-06.pdf


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2014)

NICE. I'd read'e, if u posted them :aok:


----------



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

2004 

View attachment SSUK2004-01.pdf


View attachment SSUK2004-02.pdf


View attachment SSUK2004-03.pdf


View attachment SSUK2004-04.pdf


View attachment SSUK2004-05.pdf


View attachment SSUK2004-06.pdf


----------



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

2005 

View attachment SSUK2005-01.pdf


View attachment SSUK2005-02.pdf


View attachment SSUK2005-03.pdf


View attachment SSUK2005-04.pdf


View attachment SSUK2005-05.pdf


View attachment SSUK2005-06.pdf


----------



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

2006 

View attachment SSUK2006-01.pdf


View attachment SSUK2006-02.pdf


View attachment SSUK2006-03.pdf


View attachment SSUK2006-04.pdf


View attachment SSUK2006-05.pdf


View attachment SSUK2006-06.pdf


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 30, 2014)

I'm not going to read them but I'm happy to look at the pics. I've always been a visual kind of guy .


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 30, 2014)

Yup, very informative, just as I suspected. It reminds me of my idea to save MP - The Girls of Marijuana Passion fund raising calendar. It would have worked, too, but someone went and saved it with a less creative idea :hubba:


----------



## sawhse (May 30, 2014)

:rofl:





ArtVandolay said:


> Yup, very informative, just as I suspected. It reminds me of my idea to save MP - The Girls of Marijuana Passion fund raising calendar. It would have worked, too, but someone went and saved it with a less creative idea :hubba:


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

Art!  How the hell are you?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 30, 2014)

I'm great Hammy, nice to see ya!


----------



## Locked (May 30, 2014)

ArtVandolay said:


> I'm great Hammy, nice to see ya!



Nice to see you as well Art. Are ya growing anything?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 31, 2014)

I'm done for the summer; did 3 grows last fall/winter. Have a few moms going, though. You?


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

ArtVandolay said:


> I'm done for the summer; did 3 grows last fall/winter. Have a few moms going, though. You?



Got a new LED set up and I am going to try and grow this Summer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

Just read through a couple of these....good stuff. Thanks for sharing Hackerman.


----------

